# So Its going to rain on Halloween here!!!!



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Im so pissed off about it, I spent all this money on my haunted house and now its going to rain on both nights of my haunted house. Might as well call it off now  I would keep it going but i know no one will be trick or treating in the rain let alone coming to my haunted house.


----------



## Otis (Oct 24, 2009)

Same here in NY. Supposed to rain on Halloween. First time in 7 years its on a saturday when home haunts are expected to be busier than a weeknight and it rains. None of my props are waterproof so I will have to cancel if it rains.


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

mostly all of my haunted house is covered, about 95% i jus wonder if people will still go out.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

not in philly its only suppose to be cloudy. (i bet it wont rain) just be posotive


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

This year has been dreadful as far as weather goes.
I would try and open up. Set up what you can, and let your guests know that it's not everything you had planned. They'll understand.

Good luck!


----------



## Otis (Oct 24, 2009)

Hopefully it will be just cloudy and the rain will hold off until way after midnight. It sucks working all year on new props and the one day comes to use them and you cant. Like everyone said, no one will be out if it rains.


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

The more i think about it the more mad i get.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I just spent major $$$ on several EZ pop up canopies because they were calling on rain....I just checked again and they are calling for just cloudiness here now....I HOPE it stays that way.....We've spent more than I hate to even imagine for the party this year and worked on it all year as well.....I just keep telling myself there's always next year but I'd be devasted if it rains.....Let's all just cross our fingers and hope and pray for a great night....Good Luck To All!....ZR


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Right now it is touch and go for me in Oklahoma. It's going to rain like a cow p!ssing on a flat rock tonight and most of tomorrow but hopeful will clear out by Friday. Local reports were calling for a clear day Saturday but now there is a 20% chance of rain. 

I've spent a lot of money and I'm missing a football game for this.... I'm really hoping for the best.


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

I mean what happens when it rains is Halloween still a go?


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

We've got the same forecast.

The party on Fri will still go ahead, though it'll be annoying to have to keep it indoors for the second year running and cancel all the outdoor stuff.

But if it rains on saturday i'll sadly have to cancel 95% of my haunt, i'll keep what i can up for TOT'ers. If there are any, and just turn out into town to the bars hours earlier than planned.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Seems like we're going to get rain too, grrr I hate the British weather. Typical it's nice and sunny today


----------



## wac2875 (Oct 12, 2009)

i have been checking the local forcast for my area in the midlands and touch wood its looking ok. cloudy with light showers, but turning stormy sunday with strong winds and heavy rain. it looks like i will be dismantling my haunt as soon as my party ends on saturday night, best not drink to much lol


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay so it went from a 80% chance Halloween night to a 20% chance i swear i hate meteorologists.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

I try to not look at the weather for Halloween, but I often just can't help it. Yesturday it said 7 C and cloudy with 30% POP on Halloween and now today Halloween is supposed to be 11C and light rain with 80% POP. 

It's such a crap shoot with a haunt; It's just one of the those things that you put a ton of effort into and if the weather goes right, it works out incredible and if the weather goes wrong it could mean disspointment. The risk has always been too much for me, so I've refrained from doing a haunt. 

It's tough when your favourite holiday depends so much on the weather. Frankly, for me, as long as it's clear between prime TOTing hour (which for our city is about 6:30 - 8:00), then I'm happy. And even if it rains, there will always be die hard TOTers that will stop by in any weather.

Pumpkins will be out, costume will be on and candy will be ready regardless.

And for those with haunts: Although the effort you put into it all year was sometimes vigorous and stressful, you have to admit it was probably fun as well...So if pessimism starts to sink in, at least take that thought with you.


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

Zombie69 said:


> mostly all of my haunted house is covered, about 95% i jus wonder if people will still go out.


I'm still nervous about it here. Says it's not supposed to in MI, but what do they know?? Years ago when it rained on Halloween here, like 3 years in a row, I do remember there were still people out and about. So not everyone will give it up in the rain, but it won't be anything like we might expect on a dry day.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm excited! Looks like the entirety of Virginia is suppose to have no rain. Friday high of 60's, Saturday high of ~80 something. Party cloudy. Perfect! Let's keep it this way please!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Prepare for the best, plan for the worst! That is to say, set up like it's going to be a nice night, but have a back up plan for inclement weather. The forecast here has changed about 4-5 times in the past week and now looks very promising; rain in the morning but drying/clearing a bit by evening. My experience is that TOT's still come out in the rain. Maybe not as many but you'll still get the die hards and older kids. I have everything set up except the majority of the front yard cemetery and animatronics which will go out Saturday afternoon.
Have faith and just enjoy it. You can't control the weather but you can control your attitude about it!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Yesterday, our weather was supposed to be fine for Saturday.

Today, a HUGE front moved through, 30-something MPH winds, HEAVY rains (we got over 5 inches in as many hours!) and now they are saying that it's going to rain all day Friday and into Saturday morning... but may be clear that evening. BUT there are flood watches and warning out. 

I'm sick, hubby is sick, freaking rain won't stop, I have repairs I need to make to some of the props not even counting setup, and we're going to be trying to celebrate our anniversary too. 

I feel the need to whine a little... sorry.


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

Michigan: Rain today and into Halloween morning...then hopefully clearing mid-day, but the wind is expected to be gusting into the 25 mph range. So much for my fog machines and chillers! Keeping fingers crossed that all the tombstones will stay put. Its going to be pretty chilly tomorrow tonight.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Zombie69 said:


> I mean what happens when it rains is Halloween still a go?


I know when I was a kid (long time ago) and when my kids were younger weather never stopped us from CANDY.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Yesterday, our weather was supposed to be fine for Saturday.
> 
> Today, a HUGE front moved through, 30-something MPH winds, HEAVY rains (we got over 5 inches in as many hours!) and now they are saying that it's going to rain all day Friday and into Saturday morning... but may be clear that evening. BUT there are flood watches and warning out.
> 
> ...



Wow! What a string of bad luck! Can I whine with you a bit? Last night was beautiful here. Moonlit sky with wispy clouds and a light breeze. Well, during the night the wind picked up! Really picked up with heavy gusts! Woke up this morning to see my castle facade laying on my wife's car!!! Now this thing is heavy and is supported by all kinds of lumber but mother nature won out. The dragon head fell off but only sustained a chip on the lower jaw which I can touch up. The foam panels are two inches and this saved the car from any real damage other than a couple small scratches. Some of the foam got nicked up and will require major touch up. I dismantled it and put it on the patio, hoping the winds die down. I can set it up tpmorrw in under an hour with another set of hands. To top it off, my patio scene took a hit and the two 12 foot pieces of lumber spanning the wal panels came off and tore loose the fabric curtains I had hund two days ago. Againm, not a big job to repair but a set back and with the wind still blowing I'm not bothering to fix it until this afternoon or even tomorrow. I hate damn wind. Rather have rain any day! GRRRR>>>


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

It's been touch and go here in Connecticut but the weather up 'till now has mostly been windy and rainy -- I took today off so I could get the yard haunt ready, and just decided to check the forecast for tomorrow again:

*Saturday:* Mostly cloudy. A chance of showers in the afternoon. Highs near 70 degrees. Southwest winds 15 to 20 mph. Gusts up to 30 mph in the afternoon. Chance of rain 50 percent. 

*Saturday Night:* Showers likely. Lows in the upper 40s. West winds 10 to 15 mph, becoming northwest around 5 mph after midnight. Chance of rain 60 percent.

Those 30 mph gusts tomorrow afternoon have me worried!! And showers likely! It's supposed to start raining right at 6:00 p.m. according to the weather channel -- they are showing it raining on the whole upper part of the east coast right at sunset. Oh YUCK.

Oh well, the forecast might change before then, and if not, there's always next year!!


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

80% chance here...so disgusted!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

This is the one time of the year that I hang over the weather forecast like a vulture. I get myself pretty worked up about it actually. This year I told myself I'm not going to do that so finally this morning I had a look...yeah rain here too. 

I'm trying not to let it ruin my excitement...hopefully the weather-people are just off. That can certainly happen. 
Everyone try to be positive.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Our forecast went up to 50% chance of rain tommorrow and 30% tommorrow night with 10 to 15 MPH winds....That's still do-able since the haunt is in a building, the food is set up in a 24 ft box trailer...Wii system is set up in another box trailer with rear projection so it would stay dry....The winds are just to the limit of having a bon fire....It's looking like the show will still go on here so far although all the cool animatronics I got from spirit this year for outside would be a no go...Inflatables will help fill the void there, just not nearly as cool looking.....Good Luck everyone!...ZR


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, no rain here but it snowed 20 cm yesterday. I'm trying to figure out how to deal with it, I figure if it doesn't melt away (and it should since it's +6 today and +7 tomorrow) then I'll dump blood all over it.  Snow reflects the creepy lights well too.


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

I am in Toronto and I am MAD too!!!
Have been checking every weather site I can find (in hopes that one will say no rain and it will come true )
This morning they said 60% chance for Toronto and Hamilton - just looked and now they say 40% for both spots
Just keep your hopes high and I think we will be good.
Rain = less kids but still halloween!
Tech


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well the winds destroyed my part of my haunted house that is outside today, so looks like no haunted house tonight like planned.


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I did the Haunted House Last night only had about 50 people come through, everyone liked it. so here to tonight hopefully the winds corporate and the rain wont be here. Oh they are calling for 0% chance of rain now for tonight!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

It was raning over night..but the wind is out and rain has stopped..I actually like the the wind but not when it gusts hardcore..I have a prop I just put out in the yard, used some bamboo and attached a hanging reaper from it and it flys and bounces off that thing..the sun is coming out I can see it..I'm not far from the GTA..


----------

